# .........



## Claymore (29 Jan 2017)

.......


----------



## xiphidius (29 Jan 2017)

what can one say...that...is truly amazing....love your work...


----------



## MrTeroo (29 Jan 2017)

That's beautiful!

Have you considered investing in a 2nd user wide format plotter to print out large plans?

The time saving may make one worthwhile?

eg:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HP-Design...307889?hash=item211f418331:g:jXYAAOSwNnRYia5D


----------



## Buffalo Chas (29 Jan 2017)

Once again Brian, another beautiful piece of top quality craftsmanship. Excellent. =D> 

Charley

PS. I sent you a pm a couple of days ago. Not sure if I did it correctly or perhaps with all your re-sizing going on you may have missed it.


----------



## n0legs (29 Jan 2017)

Brilliant =D>


----------



## Claymore (29 Jan 2017)

.......


----------



## Claymore (29 Jan 2017)

.....


----------



## bodgerbaz (30 Jan 2017)

Excellent work Brian. Well done sir ;-)


----------



## martinka (30 Jan 2017)

Excellent, Brian. You're getting quite good at these, must be all the practice. 
I get to see a pair of Red Kites when I go to my pal's place at Seacroft, Leeds. They hunt in the field behind his house and often come into his back yard, unfortunately taking the small birds occasionally. He wishes they would kill the pigeons instead.


----------



## Claymore (30 Jan 2017)

.........


----------



## AES (30 Jan 2017)

Absolutely 1st Class work Brian, as always - and again as always, the Red Kite just makes a superb subject, one of the most graceful birds (flying) around here.

Thanks, lovely. =D> =D> =D> 

AES


----------



## gjhimages (30 Jan 2017)

Brian 
How long does it take you to do one of these ?


----------



## Claymore (30 Jan 2017)

........


----------



## JanetsBears (31 Jan 2017)

Stunning Brian, I'd love to be able to make something like that but I suspect I'm years away.

Chris


----------



## linkshouse (31 Jan 2017)

Pah! Nothing less than we've come to expect...

Seriously another excellent piece.

Phill

P.S. can't you use the wrong sized pieces as the start for another bird with the rest of the pieces adjusted to match? Surely better than throwing them away.


----------



## Claymore (31 Jan 2017)

.....


----------



## donwatson (31 Jan 2017)

Another beauty from you Brian. But no less than we expected :wink: 

I had a problem a short while ago with my printers and I think it was the printer drivers that were at fault, anyway I sorted it out.
I printed this on one printed and the size came out at 125mm X 130mm. It was quite obvious the thing was mis-shaped to the naked eye.






I can explain the whole story if you wish (hammer)


----------



## Claymore (31 Jan 2017)

......


----------



## donwatson (1 Feb 2017)

Hi Brian, and anyone else interested,
With some help from Travis @ ScrollSaw Village, I designed a little Trinket/Ring/Pot Pourri box for cutting on the scroll saw.
When I first printed the design, full size it is 2 A4 sheets, it did not look right. It was obviously an Oval shape rather than round. :?: 
This is un-acceptable for scroll saw work as the pieces need to fit as drawn.

I have 2 printers and 2 computers with differing OS's, which gave a good combination of things to go wrong.
I have a laptop with Linux OS and a laptop with Win 10 OS.
I also have a Brother MFC-J5910DW A3 Wireless printer and an Epson Stylus SX130 which I plug in to the computer when needed.
I use Inkscape and Gimp on both computers so decided to combine the options of computer/printer and see what the results were.
1 I used the Linux OS computer/Brother printer and printed from Inkscape. The image measured 130 mm diameter
2 I used the LinuxOS computer/Epson printer and printed from Inkscspe. The image measured 130mm high X 125mm wide :?: 
3 I used the Win 10 computer/Brother printer and printed from Inkscape. The image measured 130mm diameter
4 I used the Win 10 computer/Epson printer and printed from Inkscape. The image measured 125mm diameter :?: :?: 
I updated both computers with the latest printer drivers and this morning, just as a check, I printed the same combination again with this result :-
1 Linux/Brother 130 x130 diameter
2 Linux/Epson 128 high x 125 wide
3 Win 10/Brother 130 mm diameter
4 Win 10/Epson 130mm diameter
As a result of this I only use the Epson for text etc. I use the Brother for scroll saw work especially as it prints A3 and I would advise everyone to check the quality of their printer output.
One thing more I can add is that I had purchased a book of Intarsia projects that were pretty large. I scanned these in to the computer in about 16 A4 sized pieces and printed a sample out. I don't think they fitted very well, this was possibly the reason.

take care
Don W
PS If anyone wants a copy of the design please PM me


----------



## AES (1 Feb 2017)

This is useful info thanks.

Fortunately (or not!) I don't use any of the combinations of OS & software & hardware you're referring to. And to add to that I have little real PC knowledge!!!!

But I have seen that when printing out with my own set up one has to be VERY careful with individual settings on the printer (e.g. not only portrait/landscape makes a difference but also; "fit to page" (or not); "with/without borders", etc, etc).

In practice, for the little bit of stuff I've done so far, I've ending up printing out several copies and measuring a specific item on the print until it comes out at exactly the dimension I want - as you can guess, this sometimes takes several print outs before I get it exactly.

I did buy Matthias Wandell's "Big Print" program a while back but this does cost (I forget, I think it was about USD 20) and Claymore put me on to the free "Easy Poster Printer". So far both of these seem to work well but I haven't used either enough yet to see if one has any particular advantages over the other (apart from the cost aspect of course). But so far at least, I have not seen the "shape distortion" problem that you mention above. For both scroll patterns and for a machine part cutting template, this could obviously cause major problems!

As more and more of us seem to be needing to print into specific size/s, not "just" for scroll saw work either, I think it's useful to have a source for such info and accompanying How To hints and tips.

Thanks

AES


----------



## bigbob1 (2 Feb 2017)

The Red Kite is great Brian really nice work. Don W thankyou for your post asbout the printers I also have two printers a Ricoh Laser printer and and Epson ET-2500 which I use for photo work but is a devel of a job to get it to take paper in from the infeed tray but I will run a test on both to check that they are printing stuff out to the correct size. AES Matthias Wandell has put many a want in my head but so far have only managed to build his saw sled but would love to have the skill to build his finger joint jig thanks for the heads up re Easy Poster Print


----------



## AES (2 Feb 2017)

That's OK bigbob, I have 2 of Matthias' plans and haven't built either yet. There's a distinct lack of roundtoits in this part of the world! I need a bigger (hammer) 

Yup, Matthias has a number of excellent machine plans (as do many others such as Marius Hornberger as just one example - I think that's the correct spelling - search YouTube if interested).

The point is to for any of these things, being able to print out full size cutting templates to exact size & shape without any distortion is vital to success, hence my thanks for the above info from don watson.

AES


----------



## skipdiver (2 Feb 2017)

Excellent work as usual. I'll be heading up to Scotland in June and hope to see a few raptors, among other things.


----------

